# WOW  !!!  ANOTHER NIGHT AT AG  [last post was 4pm] ...



## charley (Feb 11, 2016)

.........


----------



## charley (Feb 11, 2016)

Maybe we should use this time to thank the 'brain trust' prince & heavy for making AG all that it is today...      ...


----------



## the_predator (Feb 12, 2016)

Yup, there is only a handful of guys keeping AG alive and you are one of them. My hats off to you Charley and remember when all else fails....well shit, I guess all else has failed


----------



## charley (Feb 12, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Yup, there is only a handful of guys keeping AG alive and you are one of them. My hats off to you Charley and remember when all else fails....well shit, I guess all else has failed




...  thx Pred ..  You're one of the few guys still posting ,,  here's a backflip for you , I'd do flips for that chicks ass  ....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 12, 2016)

charley said:


> ...  thx Pred ..  You're one of the few guys still posting ,,  here's a backflip for you , I'd do flips for that chicks ass  ....


love how that ass jiggles a  little when he lands that backflip


----------



## the_predator (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow! That ass is a thing of beauty


----------



## bigpapa101 (Feb 13, 2016)

HA HA! LMAO! That ass though! Damn...

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 13, 2016)

Was gone awhile. Wow board sure has changed. Good to see some of you still here though. How ya been Charley? Heck?


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 13, 2016)

Well shit there's Farva! You still alive bro? Why don't you buy this board from Prince and get things going again?


----------



## charley (Feb 13, 2016)

1HungLo said:


> Well shit there's Farva! You still alive bro? Why don't you buy this board from Prince and get things going again?




... Yo Hung , this site ain't worth the paper it's not printed on !!


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 13, 2016)

Haha probably right. At least I can still come here for the nudes Charley's still posting up - and the cawk pics lol. Glad to see you're still vertical!


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 13, 2016)

charley said:


> ... Yo Hung , this site ain't worth the paper it's not printed on !!



Haha! What's up Charley? Place sure has changed. Wow. I miss seeing the rants and shit in AG. Some of those used to go on for days -- and the whole board would end up getting in on them. Lol. Good to see some of you guys are still here though otherwise this place would be circling the drain.


----------



## the_predator (Feb 14, 2016)

1HungLo said:


> Haha! What's up Charley? Place sure has changed. Wow. I miss seeing the rants and shit in AG. Some of those used to go on for days -- and the whole board would end up getting in on them. Lol. Good to see some of you guys are still here though *otherwise this place would be circling the drain.*


It's pretty damn close already brother


----------



## charley (Feb 14, 2016)

1HungLo said:


> Haha! What's up Charley? Place sure has changed. Wow. I miss seeing the rants and shit in AG. Some of those used to go on for days -- and the whole board would end up getting in on them. Lol. Good to see some of you guys are still here though otherwise this place would be circling the drain.


----------



## charley (Feb 14, 2016)

....  a little something for the 'old folks' ...


----------



## bigpapa101 (Feb 14, 2016)

charley said:


> ....  a little something for the 'old folks' ...


Wow brother thanks for these pics! Made my day that is for sure! Check out the girl in the fourth pic or video down and if you will notice that little bit of camel toe shot just as she brings her legs down! 

Priceless....

B/P

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 15, 2016)

she is stronger than most here


----------



## 1HungLo (Feb 15, 2016)

the_predator said:


> It's pretty damn close already brother



Yeah that sucks man. This place used to be good entertainment. Some people take this shit so seriously it's unbelievable. It's supposed to be fun and maybe just maybe you pick up a good tip here and there but some guys get so attached to these sites I think it actually alters there sense of reality. If we can keep the fun going maybe more people will start hanging around. Nudes are fun. Who doesn't like nudes? Post more nudes lol.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 16, 2016)

reddog checking in....


----------



## 1krazyrider (Feb 16, 2016)

You can almost hear the crickets kicking  in. Surprised they are even keeping  this going?


----------



## bigpapa101 (Feb 16, 2016)

I know right! its crazy how things have changed around here in just the past few years...I hate it, definatly not what it use to be. Miss the good ol' days...

B/P

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 17, 2016)

and I can't even rep my boy Charley for this fine work.....


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 17, 2016)

its so boring I actually spend more time a the gym than posting here


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2016)

..bump


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## charley (Mar 18, 2016)

.........


----------

